# Egg salad



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

6 large eggs (hard boiled)
1-3 tablespoons mayonnaise 
Salt and pepper
A tiny squeeze of lemon juice
chives or onions
a little pickle if you want ... 

peel eggs and mash with fork, add mayo (a little more or less to your taste) add juice with the spices and mix. Stir in chives, onions or pickles (again to your taste.) chill ...

Now make one heck of a sandwich, add toasted bread and some lettuce. Lunch is served. 

My mom made this all the time and I try to make it once a week. lol


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

How many people does it serve?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

It works out to about 2 or 3 sandwiches.


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

Where's the Frank's Hot Sauce?

I love Frank's!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I LOVE egg salad. When I was a kid my mom made on the weekends, she also put thinly sliced celery and chopped onions in it as well.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Apyl, My mom did the same thing ... every saturday, like clock work.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Riverdale said:


> Where's the Frank's Hot Sauce?
> 
> I love Frank's!


Do you add it into the recipe?


----------

